# Salutations!



## Ohitslilly (Aug 19, 2018)

YO!

Lilly from Denmark here. Just started breeding, so you might see me asking a lot of questions here & there. :? ( with very few mice though, just as a "side-hobby" but mostly cause I find it fascinating and extremely cute  )
Hope to learn a lot from all the experienced people on here!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome to You


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

WELCOME!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!
Denmark here as well!


----------



## Ohitslilly (Aug 19, 2018)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Welcome!
> Denmark here as well!


Hæh, yeah! Bought a Black Dutch from you recently.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Small world!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Ohitslilly said:


> Fantasia Mousery said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...


Funky!  Hope it's going well~


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------

